# Fresh air intake



## acadianahomeinspect (9 mo ago)

Looking for insight,, a national builder is building homes in our area which is in Louisiana. They are ducting a continuous ducted fan unit into the return 24-7. There are no controls or sensors. This is a hot and humid climate. In my experience there should some kind of control either temp, humidity, co2. 

Give me some insight on this situation 

Keith


----------

